# health care



## jeanette entwistle (Apr 22, 2008)

hi 
my husband is currently seeking employment in Dubai, i may have an illness called lupus, of which i am awaiting confirmation after tests and seeing a specialist. My husband is worried that should he get the job offer, my health would be a problem. I would be grateful for any information. many thanks jeanette


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jeanette

Not sure what you want to know. There are many excellent hospitals and clinics in Dubai, so I would every confidence that you would be able to receive the treatment you need.

With effect from 1st July this year, employers must provide medical insurance for their employees, but due the cost of medical treatment here, you need to get full cover for yourself too, preferably with no pre-existing condition moratorium, or could end up paying for all lupus-related treatment yourself.

-


----------



## jeanette entwistle (Apr 22, 2008)

hi 
thanks for that it has given me slight peace of mind. I have not had a confirmed diagnosis yet so with any luck it wont be. As yet it is not a pre exisiting condition, so cover should not be a problem.

thanks again
jeanette


----------



## KanD (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Jeanette,
whilst it may not be a pre existing condition, you will struggle to get insurance to cover it once diagnosed. hope it is not diagnosed and good luck!!
Also dependant on age health costs rise significantly year on year.


----------



## jeanette entwistle (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for that jeanette


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jeanette entwistle said:


> hi
> thanks for that it has given me slight peace of mind. I have not had a confirmed diagnosis yet so with any luck it wont be. As yet it is not a pre exisiting condition, so cover should not be a problem.
> 
> thanks again
> jeanette


Whether or not you have had any treatment, the fact that the issue is being considered and you have had symptions will class it as a pre-existing condition. 

Note I deal with these issues professionally.


_


----------

